
I Started a $80K/Month Business Connecting Freelancers with Companies - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/connecting-freelance-developers-and-designers-with-companies
======
blueadept111
Hey, after reading this article I tried to sign up at flexiple.com as a
freelancer... until it asked me how much I wanted to make in rupees. I live in
Canada.

~~~
unnouinceput
It's for India's internal market. Ever seen bids made on Upwork/Freelancer by
Indians? Thousands per minute and just for few dollars only. Basically they
spam 1000 potential clients in hope one will bite. And then you get the horror
stories on all forums. That's why Upwork invented connects, to stop this
flood.

So I guess this guy wanted to do something legit in connecting Indian clients
with Indian freelancers and get peanuts on the side from each. $80k/month is
huge in India, but compared to tens of millions that Upwork makes is drop in
an ocean. Good luck to him though

~~~
blueadept111
If he can actually address the shortcomings of upwork, etc (and there are
MANY), he can always scale up. Nobody right now is providing a good
application that models the end-to-end experience of hiring a freelancer for
software development. For it to really work, the application would need to
force clients to specify their software requirements in a detailed way (for a
start).

~~~
vangelis
For as many low quality freelancers as their are, there's an equal amount of
clients who want the next Facebook and can pay you $250. A site for
specialists freelancers/more complex projects would be great, although at that
point they're usually called consultants.

~~~
james_s_tayler
So a freelancing site where the minimum project cost starts at like $10k.

